

Reinventing old Technology: I just started a business - afunnyfunnyman

Hey all,<p>I started a business this summer trying to bring the postcard into the technical age.<p>let me know what you think:
www.digitalqcards.com
======
jgthomp
In short customers are buying a postcard for a digital wallpaper that sender
and receiver can obtain via QR code?

Not sure this would drive up postcard sells for a couple initial reasons: 1\.
Any postcard company can do this 2\. It still has to be mailed. Not sure this
would compete against Photogram.

Perhaps if one could record a video of their destination using the iPhone,
upload content via an app where the card could be customized. Card would be
printed and mailed with my QR code that linked to video. Tis would be a little
cooler.

GOod luck.

